# Dog on it - too high....



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I came across both a 9mm and 40 cal P99 A/S at Collector's Firearms in Houston - the store that likes to rip you off on their prices.

Both were $659 new. A/S models with the new, longer mag release. The 9mm version had a few scratches on it too.

No way I can justify paying that cost, especially for one that has scratches on it - the .40 version looked mint (no marks), but that's still too high.

And, believe it or not - they have a used, old frame P99 in green for $620 - NO box/sights/grips etc. Ridiculous!

Oh well; I'll keep looking...


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Give them a card with your name, phone number and an offer for the one you want on it, and forget about it... You never know! :roll:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck,
Where is Collector's Firearms in Houston? When I visit I will be sure and not go out of my way to see what they have. If I'm close, I'll stop by but otherwise, nope. I like Hal8000's method; let them decide.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ON the corner of Foundren and Richmond - Basically, just south of Westheimer.

U can spend an hour there looking - they pretty much have at least 1 of EVERYTHING. BUt they are way, way too high.

Actually, this P99 was cheap for them. Last year I called them, I called them, and they wanted like $709 for one.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, I'll put it on my priority list...........but way, way down low.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They gotta have $250,000 - $500,000 worth of just 1911s. THose are interesting to look at.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Did you see any 10mm 1911's?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wasn't looking for that - they probably would have had a 10mm Kimber, seeing as they had everything else...


----------

